# Amazing Lyft has any drivers at all



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

At end of Indy 500. Lyft is the biggest crook of all. Riders paying $76 and no surge for drivers while Uber surges all over.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

There's always idiots driving for these scam artists. Oh wait.... that's us! :roflmao:


----------



## CaptainAmerica (May 18, 2019)

This is really sad ?


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Well they did say more consistent earnings, now its base fares all day every day ?


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

I feel like they must be tanking on purpose.
IPO, take the money and run.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Well from what I saw on UBER was a $11-14 surge bet they were charging more than that.


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

indydriver68 said:


> At end of Indy 500. Lyft is the biggest crook of all. Riders paying $76 and no surge for drivers while Uber surges all over.
> View attachment 323542


Yup, Uber shows surge, I turn Lyft off. No surge and I dual app. Although I'm about ready to ignore female Uber pax. Ride after ride after ride no tip from female Uber riders. Lyft, like 3 out of 4. Usually $3.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

In the past two weeks Lyft has treated me better than Uber did. 

This morning, working 4a-11a I did $31 with Uber and $204 with Lyft. 

If this shit keeps up, I may just switch more of my time to Lyft.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> In the past two weeks Lyft has treated me better than Uber did.
> 
> This morning, working 4a-11a I did $31 with Uber and $204 with Lyft.
> 
> If this shit keeps up, I may just switch more of my time to Lyft.


All at base fare.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> All at base fare.


Yeah. My base is $1.11 /mile + $0.1875 /minute. How much are you making chasing "surge?"


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

I approached close to that with my own formula, but I drive x so my opportunities at base fare are only $0.60 a mile. With x you have to drive with a surge or it's pretty insulting.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Yeah. My base is $1.11 /mile + $0.1875 /minute. How much are you making chasing "surge?"


Damn your base is much better than us here in Phoenix. It's .60 for X


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> I approached close to that with my own formula, but I drive x so my opportunities at base fare are only $0.60 a mile. With x you have to drive with a surge or it's pretty insulting.


That IS Uber X base rate.

It doesn't surge much during the hours I work, but I don't have to deal with drunks, and I don't work nights, weekends or holidays. It may not be as good as it once was, but it's about as good as one can hope for based on current pay and incentives.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> That IS Uber X base rate.
> 
> It doesn't surge much during the hours I work, but I don't have to deal with drunks, and I don't work nights, weekends or holidays. It may not be as good as it once was, but it's about as good as one can hope for based on current pay and incentives.


Where you live? That's a pretty decent x rate


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Those are the rates here in Seattle.


----------



## CaptainAmerica (May 18, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Where you live? That's a pretty decent x rate


Seattle rate, but life is expensive in Seattle. Not too many drivers can afford a one bedroom apt. There.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

CaptainAmerica said:


> Seattle rate, but life is expensive in Seattle. Not too many drivers can afford a one bedroom apt. There.


I agree, to an extent.

While living in this city may be expensive, I think a significant number of drivers here also have other sources of income to survive on. Even for full time drivers, if you put in full time hours and work smart, you can still make enough to survive. I average $750 gross per week working part time hours. If one were to increase that to a full time 40 hour work week, I don't see many reasons why one wouldn't be able to make ends meet.


----------



## Lisannez (Jun 22, 2016)

From a passengers perspective in DC, Lyft used to almost always be more expensive by several dollars at least. But now what has happened is that since Uber implemented express pool, the cost of regular pool is much higher than the cost of Lyft line. Most passengers don't care for Uber express so they are taking Lyft more.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Lisannez said:


> From a passengers perspective in DC, Lyft used to almost always be more expensive by several dollars at least. But now what has happened is that since Uber implemented express pool, the cost of regular pool is much higher than the cost of Lyft line. Most passengers don't care for Uber express so they are taking Lyft more.


I'm confused...

How is Uber Pool different from Lyft Line?
How is Express Pool different that Shared Saver?

As far as I know, they're pretty much the same. (and they're all horrible for drivers)


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Why people need to run on multiple platforms. When PAX now ask me: "Which do you prefer more? Lyft or Uber?"

Me: "Whichever app is earning me the most money when I'm signed on working".


----------



## Lisannez (Jun 22, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> I'm confused...
> 
> How is Uber Pool different from Lyft Line?
> How is Express Pool different that Shared Saver?
> ...


I think Express pool may only be offered in select cities like DC. But Express Pool requires the passenger to walk to a centralized location to be picked up and then you are dropped off not at your destination but a spot that is supposed to be close by. When it first started the drop off points were not all that bad, but in the past few months they have gotten to be five or more blocks away and then Uber expects the passenger to get to that location in five minutes. If you know where you are going when you get dropped off it is fine, unless it's raining or you have heavy things to carry. But what Uber did in DC is now the price for regular pool (where they drop you off at your destination) is significantly more expensive than Express Pool. So for my three mile commute it goes like this : Express Pool Uber $6.75, Uber Pool Regular $10.20, Lyft line $8.50. The issue with that of course is that Uber Pool prior to express was $6.75. To make matters worse the app forces you into express pool unless you opt out, so many non regular users have no clue they even selected it and the driver does not know your destination just where they are to drop you, sometimes in the middle of a highway. Uber swears they have driven these routes but I doubt it. Even if you call an Uber X now they start sending notifications saying there an Uber express pool closer do you want that? No I called an Uber X.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

The highest Uber and Lyft margins come from Express/Shared rides, so they go out of their way to manipulate passengers into choosing shared ride options.


----------



## Lisannez (Jun 22, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> The highest Uber and Lyft margins come from Express/Shared rides, so they go out of their way to manipulate passengers into choosing shared ride options.


I figured that but it's still a bit annoying when I am willing to pay for and have called an X!


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> If this shit keeps up, I may just switch more of my time to Lyft.


I've noticed that Lyft is paying better in my market as well. Problem is, most riders are Uber-prone here, so staying busy on Lyft can be a challenge at times. I have very few instances of downtime on Uber. With Lyft, I can go 30 minutes without a ping.

My "dual citizenship" passengers (the ones who use both platforms) have commented how much easier it is to get a ride on Uber. It all comes down to work supply. Uber has the pax in my market, while Lyft is struggling to meet an adequate response time for their riders. Many of them are giving up and grabbing an Uber instead.

It's a real shame. I had three rides on Lyft today and 11 on Uber. My dollars-per-ride average on Lyft was double that of Uber.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BobMarley said:


> Yup, Uber shows surge, I turn Lyft off. No surge and I dual app. Although I'm about ready to ignore female Uber pax. Ride after ride after ride no tip from female Uber riders. Lyft, like 3 out of 4. Usually $3.


How do you know the sex? I don't see a name until I accept. Can't cancel half my accepted trips.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Last Saturday night at bar close, Lyft was priming at 250% with zero incentive for the drivers. I know the primes are different from driver to driver. So it makes me wonder if the drivers that they've deemed as less valuable or more problematic, get shafted on these bonuses and incentives, such as no power Zone at bar close. I really can't see any driver driving bar close without a surge here in Denver and there were definitely Lyft drivers out there driving


Fuzzyelvis said:


> How do you know the sex? I don't see a name until I accept. Can't cancel half my accepted trips.


On Lyft you get their picture and their name.


----------



## Lisannez (Jun 22, 2016)

rkozy said:


> I've noticed that Lyft is paying better in my market as well. Problem is, most riders are Uber-prone here, so staying busy on Lyft can be a challenge at times. I have very few instances of downtime on Uber. With Lyft, I can go 30 minutes without a ping.
> 
> My "dual citizenship" passengers (the ones who use both platforms) have commented how much easier it is to get a ride on Uber. It all comes down to work supply. Uber has the pax in my market, while Lyft is struggling to meet an adequate response time for their riders. Many of them are giving up and grabbing an Uber instead.
> 
> It's a real shame. I had three rides on Lyft today and 11 on Uber. My dollars-per-ride average on Lyft was double that of Uber.


In the DC market with reference at least to pool or line, I think Lyft gives you more accurate wait times than Uber and gets you to your destination quicker. The issue with Uber is that when you request it it will show you let's say 8 minutes. Then you hit the button and you have to wait 2 minutes (sometimes more) for them to actually match you with a driver. Then even though it shows the driver on their way at 8 minutes it always takes them longer if you say look at the clock rather than their time. So in the end that Uber takes 13 minutes or so to arrive. Lyft tells you when you look at it the wait is 13 minutes and if you look at the clock it almost always is really 13 minutes from the time you hit the request button. So I think maybe it's something Uber does psychologically to make passengers think they are going to arrive quicker but they really don't. Also since less people take line, you don't get other passengers as often and arrive more quickly a your destination. Uber sometimes picks up two people and drops them off and then picks up one more.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> On Lyft you get their picture and their name.


If they supply a picture. They're not required to have a picture on their profile. I've found the ones that do hardly resemble the passenger you're picking up...and some pax use their pet dog, or child, as the photo's subject instead.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

rkozy said:


> If they supply a picture. They're not required to have a picture on their profile. I've found the ones that do hardly resemble the passenger you're picking up...and some pax use their pet dog, or child, as the photo's subject instead.


 I was responding to this comment ⬇⬇⬇⬇


Fuzzyelvis said:


> How do you know the sex? I don't see a name until I accept. Can't cancel half my accepted trips.


So I was pointing out on Lyft you do get a name. Sometimes you'll get a bonus of getting the picture too but the main point was that you do get a name


----------



## Lisannez (Jun 22, 2016)

rkozy said:


> If they supply a picture. They're not required to have a picture on their profile. I've found the ones that do hardly resemble the passenger you're picking up...and some pax use their pet dog, or child, as the photo's subject instead.


As a passenger I have a recent pic of myself on both Uber and Lyft. I thought both drivers could see it? In a high traffic area with lots of people waiting on rideshares the drivers say it really helps. I think ppl that put pics of their dogs are nervous about sharing but it makes me feel safer. And the people using an old pic are prob the same ones that post old pics on online dating .


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

indydriver68 said:


> At end of Indy 500. Lyft is the biggest crook of all. Riders paying $76 and no surge for drivers while Uber surges all over.
> View attachment 323542


Nononononnon no no. You cannot detect the Lyft bonus from a position outside the orange. The driver has to be in the middle of the orange.
From inside the orange, Lyft will troll you into taking a base ride. Ignore base rides and drive in circles until there is a power zone prompt. 
After the power zone prompt, the Lyft pings will start looking this:


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Damn your base is much better than us here in Phoenix. It's .60 for X


 Do you think maybe we're getting screwed in Phoenix? Considering we cover some high-end areas where they can definitely afford to pay a lot more.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

R3drang3r said:


> Do you think maybe we're getting screwed in Phoenix? Considering we cover some high-end areas where they can definitely afford to pay a lot more.


 that's what the newer drivers are getting paid here in Denver too. It's stupid. Especially with his expensive as Denver is to live in now


----------

